# Ohio River Levels and forecast



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to the sticky thread that had the link to the river level projections and current data? Could some of you veteran river guys send me a link


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/glance.php?wfo=lmk&gage=mlpk2&riverid=204624 


Don't know if this is what your after but it's what I use


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Perfect thank you very much


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HELLO FREAK! Been-a-while,,,, How's it going, what's your schedual?
You ready to go hit 'the spot'?
There's 2 or 3, 45*-5o* days coming up & hopefully I'll get down there,,, maybe with the boat.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=beap1


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, since it wont be freezing anytime soon it looks like ill be going back to the river, rotating days off, this week off tues, next week wed, following week thurs, etc..off on sundays

Cant wait to lose some jigs, forgot all the numbers to find out what gates are doin what, hr drive to nc, maybe sunday? Whats a good level for wv side of nc? Give me a holler if u go soon, snow n cold dont bother me!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

freakofnature13 said:


> Hey Jerry, since it wont be freezing anytime soon it looks like ill be going back to the river, rotating days off, this week off tues, next week wed, following week thurs, etc..off on sundays
> Cant wait to lose some jigs, forgot all the numbers to find out what gates are doin what, hr drive to nc, maybe sunday? Whats a good level for wv side of nc? Give me a holler if u go soon, snow n cold dont bother me!


*Well, as everybody knows, I like it high for fishing the Ohio bank & most of the NC pool feeders. Like an 18' el, & 80+ flow is what i look for. 
BUT, for the WV side,,, under 16' & 60 flow, with LIKE only/ less than 4 'MIDDLE' gates open (& #10 &#11 CLOSED) is optimum.* 
*'WE' & the fish need that backwash along the shoreline!!!*
*The WV side has been a mess,,,, with the super high water, & NON-FUNCTIONING-PROPERLY #10 & #11 gaits,,,, & THE NEGATIVE TREATMENT TO THE SPORTSMAN/ FISHERMEN BY THE 'CORPS' & GAIT MASTER (so I've been told),,,, the excessively heavy WV flow along the bank has been VERY DETRIMENTAL towards the spawning ritual of 'OUR' GAME FISH & BAITFISH!!! (HAaaa,,, relieved, I've SAID IT!) 
It sure seems like the spawn runs, baitfish sightings, AND NUMBERS CAUGHT have seriously gone down hill ever since the WV 'GATES' STOPPED FUNCTIONING PROPERLY!

I'd LOVE to put together a HUGE PETITION (or friendly discussion) on WHY the 'corps' wants # 10 & #11 opened so far, so much, SO OFTEN!*
*(We've CALLED & talked to the lock master, & he said that he has NO CONTROL OVER THE OPENING & CLOSING OF THE GATES! "It's the CORPS WHO DECIDES"! (BS?)*
*I know #11 will not close all the way,,,, no biggie,,,, but then PLEASE CLOSE #10 WHEN-EVER POSSIBLE!!! "OUR TAX DOLLARS AT WORK!") ;>)*
*Just imagine what kind of FISHING PARADISE WE WOULD HAVE ON THE OHIO SIDE, IF THE VERY SHORT LOCK DOOR WAS SLIGHTLY OPENED,,,, ALLOWING JUST ENOUGH WATER TO CONSTANTLY FLOW DOWN ALONG THE SHORELINE,,,, CAUSING JUST ENOUGH FLOW TO FLUSH OUT ALL OF THE LEAVES, STICKS/ DEBRIS,,,, JUST ENOUGH FLOW TO CLEAN OUT ALL OF THE MUCK THAT'S ON THE BOTTOM, INCREASING THE OXYGENATION, & 'BUILDING' A FANTASTIC SPAWNING AREA.? *

*OK Adam,,, I'm done! Thanks
lol,,, you know, that I know where to fish that FAST HIGH WATER on the WV side???
I'll give ya a call,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Fished the pike pool today by boat me and ironhead550, launched just south of the lock there and went north, ended up getting a bunch of paddlefish(snagged) caught a few gar 1 of em was a giant...and a few of those quilbacks and some catfish, mainly threw twisters and gulp on jig heads and blade baits n jigfn raps, marked some fish but couldnt get nothing to go. Fished from id say 9 to 4, went down around brown island before we left to scout and cast a lil bit not many marks and water was dirtier. No luck!!! Looked as if the wv side woulda been good from shore close to the lock n dam, think i may have seen a few guys down on the rocks down s ways


----------

